# Found some sheep sorrel in my yard



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I was inspecting my garden this morning and found something that looked vaguely familiar, so I went and looked it up:










A little short plant with a fish-shaped leaf on each stem, with each leaf maybe 1.5-2.5 inches long. Looked it up at this great Army survival web site: http://www.i4at.org/army/appb.htm

Turned out it was sheep sorrel! After reading up on it a bit, I ate two leaves. It's sour, in the way the old Sweet-Tarts candy is sour, but it refreshes your mouth.

Read a little further, and found out this about sheep sorrel:
_
Sheep sorrel (Rumex acetosella) is an herb that many Americans consider to be just a common weed, particularly in areas where blueberries grown. However, its medicinal uses have been known for quite some time. In fact, it has recently received extra attention for its use in a common cancer tea. Historically, sheep sorrel has been used to treat a variety of issues from inflammation and diarrhea to scurvy and cancer. What's interesting about this herb is that every single part of the plant can be used medicinally.

The sheep sorrel herb has been considered a rich source of vitamin C, E, beta-carotene, and other carotenoids. In fact, in "The New Healing Herb," sheep sorrel is cited as one of the most potent antioxidant herbs known. Currently, however, it is most well-known within the alternative cancer treatment community as one of the main ingredients in Essiac tea.

René Caisse, who popularized Essiac tea as a cancer cure, felt sheep sorrel was the most active cancer fighter among all the herbs present in her formula. That viewpoint was seconded by Dr. Chester Stock at Sloan-Kettering in New York. Dr. Stock studied sheep sorrel benefits for over three years in the mid-seventies. His conclusion was that sheep sorrel destroyed cancer cells in the body and inhibited metastasis by actually causing cancer cells to return to the original tumor site. Caisse believed that sheep sorrel, along with the other herbs in her tea, acted as blood purifiers, carrying away destroyed tissue as well as infections thrown off by the malignancy. Finally, in 2012, the results of a study out of Hungary were published that showed that the Sheep Sorrel herb, and a number of its Sorrel relatives, demonstrated substantial cell growth inhibitory activity (at least 50% inhibition of cell proliferation) against one or more cancerous cell lines. Score one for the herbalists. It seems they've been right all along. This is why you'll find sheep sorrel as an ingredient in Jon Barron's Blood Support formula.

Not just a potential cancer remedy, sheep sorrel has other medicinal uses as well. It is commonly used to help reduce inflammation and pain that accompanies sinusitis. The reason for this is the tannins present in the plant, as they help in decreasing the body's production of mucus. You might also find this herb in supplements marketed as remedies for infections and bacteria.

Other health benefits that have been associated with sheep sorrel include:
_

_helping enhance the flow of urine_
_treating fevers and inflammations_
_treating kidney and urinary tract diseases_
_as a remedy for intestinal parasites_
_helping in maintaining the normal levels of blood sugar_
_as a topical remedy for eczema, herpes, and itchy rashes_
_helping with a variety of digestive problems_
_cooling the liver_
_strengthening the heart_

_During the spring and summer time, you may find fresh sheep sorrel in your local farmers/growers market. It makes a healthy addition to salads and soups. You may also find it in tincture, capsule, powder or tea form._

http://jonbarron.org/herbal-library/herbs/sheep-sorrel#.VyYdgeR5Q2w

So now I have another self-reproducing medicinal to include in my mental first-aid kit! :2thumb:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sheep Sorrel and Garlic Mustard mixed with a little Olive Oil and run through a Food Processor makes a tasty sauce for Fish, or just mix it(them) in a Salad.


----------



## international_girl (Jun 22, 2017)

you can also make green borscht (shchi) with sorrel


----------

